# Changement de structure / avancée d'une appli sauvegardée?



## Maxouloulou23 (7 Mars 2011)

Alors voilà j'ai pris une appli gratuite sur un iPad qui n'était pas le miens avec mon compte iTunes, je voulais savoir si je pouvais conserver mon avancée* tout en changeant d'iPad. Avec une sauvegarde de dossier peut-être? Si quelqu'un est sûr de la solution s'il vous plaît*

*pour une application qui enregistre naturellement le progrès effectués.


----------

